# San Francisco Swap



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hya. We''re a young couple with a newly restored Columbia 26 MK II in Sausalito, just minutes from the San Francisco Bay. We are looking to swap/rent a sailboat in Mexico or Baja. We are open, flexible regarding season (we don''t live on our boat) and experienced. Please contact me at [email protected] if interested.


----------

